#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-30
<Cheri703> boring monday
<Cheri703> well, boring monday evening, earlier was busy-ish
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> everyone psyched for OLF?
<_bbb> gonna try and make it but baby on the way might complicate things =)
<_bbb> kinda at his mercy
<thafreak> bah, bring the baby
<thafreak> maybe your wife could give birth at olf...
<thafreak> slap a tux sticker on the kid
<thafreak> ;)
<thafreak> The first year I went, I dragged my pregnant wife along...
<thafreak> she only went to the pre party though...
<thafreak> that was when the pre-party was a few pizzas and about 20-30 people and a keg
<thafreak> in a tiny room
<thafreak> then my wife went to a horse show the next day
<thafreak> oh, and that was the year i won the psp from novell...only year i won anything
<_bbb> we won a eee pc one year
<thafreak> nice...I think I remember that year...is that the year that shaun powers one one too?
<_bbb> sounds right
<paultag> thafreak: haha, oh lordy - senior powers
<paultag> that was a good year
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-08-31
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<thafreak> Anyone in here LPIC certified?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-09-01
<locodir-user_> Hello!
<locodir-user_> Any one up at this hour?
<locodir-user_> Any one? I had a question I would Iike to ask about the team.
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<twotwozombie> thafreak: good morning
<Unit193> locodir-user_: Still alive?
<locodir-user_> Yes I am unit193 do you happen to still be around?
<Unit193> Barely, what's going on?
<locodir-user_> Not much I was looking to try to join a Ubuntu group but so far my states loco has not given me any responce and was woundering what it takes to be part of a loco team and if I had to live in the state the loco is at to join?
<Unit193> What state are you from? I personally wouldn't have a problem with it
<locodir-user_> Ky, I live on the cincinnati Ohio border (10 mins from it) in a small town of edgewood out side covington Ky...
<locodir-user_> I sent a app to the KY loco over a month ago and no responce and I notice they have like 5 others pending dating back since like april
<locodir-user_> I tried also sending a letter to there admins or well who I thought they where no responce
<locodir-user_> and I sent a letter to the group leader like 2 days ago no responce
<Unit193> I'm not part of the council, but I wouldn't see a problem with it. We have a mailing list, forums, IRC and we do ReLoCo (and LoCo) events
<Unit193> Going on real soon in OLF = Ohio Linux Fest in C-Bus
<locodir-user_> Well I did not know if it would be Prudent of me to apply since I am out of state like that, so figure I would ask before I did....
<Unit193> Cheri703 , gilbert?
<locodir-user_> Well, I guess I will apply, I never been to active in any groups like this before and wanted to get involved so... The worst I guess can happen is for some one to say no. so... lol
<locodir-user_> I just did not want to be wasting any ones time or anything
<locodir-user_> Thanks for getting back to me though, I am kind of a little disapointed in Ky not saying anything back... so I appreacaite you answering me...
<Unit193> No problem! I just don't seem to fully know how to answer
<locodir-user_> Well no biggy, atleast I got a responce here lol... do you mind if I ask another question?
<Unit193> We do have someone in Cincy
<Unit193> Sure, I don't see why not
<locodir-user_> You do not have to a linux or ubuntu guru or programmer or anything to join these loco groups do you?
<paultag> Ohio represent!
<paultag> locodir-user_: nah man
<Unit193> Not at all! I'm not programmer, that's for sure!
<Unit193> paultag isn't in Ohio anymore
<paultag> I was for 4 years :)
<paultag> the bulk of my Ubuntu years
<Unit193> I said anymore... ;)
<paultag> :)
<locodir-user_> cool, and you have to exscuse my typing been up all night working on some projects so.... lol
<locodir-user_> But that is good to know, I was just looking for away to learn more, help get the word out about Ubuntu, and do some networking with people who use it...
<Unit193> Mine isn't much better :P  So, you going to get setup with an IRC client? ;)
<twotwozombie> locodir-user_: i am in cincy, btw. always glad to know of more linux users in the area.
<paultag> locohio!
<paultag> :)
<locodir-user_> yeah, when I get back to my house, out of town watching over my fathers place while he is out of town...  I do not like installing stuff on his machine he gets paraniod to easy that something might go wrong, even though I spent 5 years of my life working on machines as my jobs lol...
<Unit193> paultag: Think we should teach him irssi? ;)
<paultag> :)
<locodir-user_> And yes that is cool twotwozombie good to know!
<twotwozombie> irssi ftw
<locodir-user_> :)
<locodir-user_> Well thanks for the talk I got to run I will be sure to give it a chance and try to apply latter today.. peace Ohio and have a good day :)
<thafreak> wait, what'd I miss....
<thafreak> brb gonna go get coffee at the CS building...(they have a keurig machine, I have k-cups)
<thafreak> Anyone in NEO looking for a linux admin job?
<thafreak> They listed under prefered qualifications some one with LPIC-3...
<thafreak> So they're looking for a pretty senior person
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-09-03
<cement_head_> what's up?
<cement_head_> Anyone have a good script for dealing with ImPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint touchpads?
<jandrusk> Does QA testing for Oneric Alpha 3 make sense for today since Beta 1 is going to be released next week?
<paultag> jandrusk: yes :)\
<paultag> Hey Ohio!
<paultag> How's the Jam?
<jandrusk> So far so good.
<jandrusk> Outside of my download rate being so horrible for getting beta 1.
<paultag> :)
<jandrusk> Just needed to goto osulabs and now I'm getting 1.5MB/sec instead of 128 KB/sec ;)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-27
<thafreak> what genius thought yeah lets get rid of desktop apps and switch to web apps...
<thafreak> gmail in chromium is using like 7.7% of ram :(
<thafreak> too bad not everything runs well in midori
<thafreak> looks like firefox is the current least memory hog :/
<paultag> yeah, lame
<paultag> web apps are meh
<thafreak> they'd be great, if not so ram hungry
<thafreak> gimme a native gtk/qt/wx etc app instead
<paultag> my internet is very spotty
<thafreak> even python apps aren't that memory hungry
<thafreak> that's even worse
<thafreak> so, my code I wrote to catalog all my files...mainly to see how many duplicates I have scattered across all my machines...
<thafreak> it seems very io heavy....mostly io wait time while running
<thafreak> wondering if I should parallelize it a bit...
<thafreak> would make it much more complicated...not sure how much faster it would run though
<thafreak> nothing like downloading a single 500+mb binary executable
<dzho> o.O
<thafreak> you've never installed an open source project based on java?
<thafreak> they package every single possible piece of software they may need and put it in a giant binary installer
<thafreak> cause aparently only non admins install their crap
<thafreak> and cause that's how you do it on windows...so that's gotta be the right way...
<thafreak> i hate java based projects...
<yano> me too
<Cheri703> If I could get a desktop app that would give me ALL of the functionality of the web version of gmail, then I'd go for it. otherwise? I have yet to find a desktop app that meets my needs
<paultag> Cheri703: I was working on one for a while, but I lost time
<paultag> it was brilliant
<Cheri703> I mean...labs functionality and everything...
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> I know
<Cheri703> do eeet
<Cheri703> I like the web apps because no matter what computer I am using, I can sign in and have EVERYTHING I need
<thafreak> but you need a pc with >2Gb of ram if you want to check your email and do anything else on the web at the same time :'(
<Cheri703> you can load the html only version?
<thafreak> does it auto update and tell me i have new mail?
<Cheri703> uhm, not sure.
<Cheri703> what OS are you using?
<thafreak> I might as well just have my tablet up as a third monitor just for telling me when I have new mail
<thafreak> 12.04
 * Cheri703 's phone is good for that
<thafreak> on this pc
<Cheri703> there are programs that are "gmail notifier" things...also I am running "desktop notifier" on my phone and computer, so any phone notification pops up on the computer for me
<Cheri703> *desk notifier
<thafreak> oh yeah...is that in the repos, or something external you installed
<Cheri703> desk notifier is external the gmail notifier things are in the software center probably
<Cheri703> desk notifier is via wine
<Cheri703> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.elfsoft.desknotifier&hl=en has the download link in there for the computer application
<Cheri703> it isn't the best solution, but it's a heck of a lot better than missing a call because I forgot my phone in the other room
<Cheri703> I believe it's java based, so anyone who knows java want to make an ubuntu version? hint hint, anyone?
<thafreak> screw java...i'm in an extreme anti-java mood atm
<thafreak> alfresco is a pile of sh*t
<canthus13> ....Nothing like going to power cycle your router... and finding it missing.
<Cheri703> ?
<canthus13> Cheri703: Just got a call...
<thafreak> I hope they were calling because their internet was "out"
<canthus13> thafreak: They were. I had her check the connections on her router as the modem was reporting the ethernet port being down, which usually indicates an unplugged network cable.... and the router was missing. now she's beating the truth out of her children, I Think.
<paultag_> my internet box went for a walk
<thafreak> paultag is now known as TEHTAG
<paultag> I liked taggerdoodles
<paultag> thafreak: so, I had ideas
<paultag> thafreak: basically, I was trying to do what AMIs are for
<paultag> thafreak: so, I think, I'm going to make a paultag-buildd ami, and use that, rather then this bootstrapping, apt-getting nightmare
<paultag> only trouble is storing these will be like 5 bucks a month
<paultag> bleh
<paultag> I need a sponsor.
<thafreak> $5/month? how big is your ami? 50gb?
<paultag> 10, but I'll have 4 of them
<paultag> I s'pose I could use 2
<paultag> just for x86, another for 64 bit
<thafreak> 10gb after its all compressed and split up?
<paultag> I have no idea
<paultag> I don't know what i'm doing
<thafreak> when you bundle an ami, it compresses the disk img down and splits it into chunks and puts it in s3
<thafreak> i'd say bundle one, and see how much space it really is first
<paultag> cool
<paultag> I'll do that
<thafreak> grrr...wth man...i went to re-install this alfresco crap, cause I wanted to answer the questions differently
<thafreak> and it didn't even prompt me this time...
<thafreak> so I deleted all the files everywhere...did it AGAIN...still not prompting...
<thafreak> POS!
<thafreak> delete vm and start all over
<thafreak> i really hate being a sysadmin...honestly...
<thafreak> I think i'd rather a related job...
<thafreak> like system engineer
<thafreak> other people's software is garbage
<paultag> all software is garbage
<thafreak> especially if it's java...
<canthus13> "What error message are you receiving?" "It ain't workin' or sumpin like dat.."
<canthus13> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/558170_10151129837142002_243904885_n.jpg
<canthus13> McAfee broke the internet...
<thafreak> what now
<canthus13> DUnno.. but people with McAFee can't browse the web unless in safe mode w/ networking.
<canthus13> I just refer 'em to McAfee. I'm not fixing it. :)
<thafreak> why should you
<thafreak> so I take it mcafee is one to avoid
<thafreak> good to know
<thafreak> i need to pick one soon for my in-laws
<thafreak> currently using kaspersky
<thafreak> might stick with it...might not
<thafreak> considering uninstalling it all and just putting the microsoft endpoint thing on there
<canthus13> McAfee screws stuff up pretty bad about every 2 years.
<canthus13> Last time, they enforced secure connections... so much so that you could only access sites using SSL.
<thafreak> which is good...as every website SHOULD be offering SSL
<canthus13> Right, but since they don't, it's rather annoying.  I like HTTPS everywhere. :)
<thafreak> if software stacks were people...
<thafreak> java would be paula dean
<thafreak> wait, scratch that
<thafreak> java would be a dead body found in the ocean
<thafreak> bloated...and useless
<canthus13> java would be Paula Deen's cooking... lotsa butter.
<thafreak> java would be what years of eating paula dean's food would turn any human into
<thafreak> so yeah, java is to computers what paula deans cooking is to humans
<dzho> there we go
<paultag> fuck
<thafreak> it will eventually kill you
<paultag> end of conversation
<paultag> stop
<thafreak> PAULA DEAN
<dzho> I knew we'd get around to making that comparison work somehow.
<paultag> I will literally die
<thafreak> paultag: is your middle name Dean?
<dzho> less tasty, though.
<thafreak> that would explain your deap hatred
<thafreak> hell, even if it isn't your middle name, it is now in my mind
<paultag> no
<thafreak> paul "a" "Dean" Taggypants
<paultag> I'm not saying I'm glad she has diabetus
<paultag> but the world is likely better off
<thafreak> any sql pro's in here?
<thafreak> I have a bunch of rows, some of which have the same value for certain columns...
<thafreak> i want to see just the rows that have the same values for that column...i.e. the oposite of SELECT DISTINCT
<canthus13> meh. I suppose sql has no grep function.
<thafreak> it has regex...but that won't help
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> SO... select duplicate values?
<canthus13> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2594829/finding-duplicate-values-in-a-sql-table
<thafreak> heh, yeah, that looks about like what I was looking for
 * canthus13 eyes thafreak. "The google-fu is weak in this one...."
<thafreak> meh, I didn't really bother google yet :)
<thafreak> my lazyweb-fu is strong though ;)
<thafreak> thanks canthus-bot
<canthus13> :P
<canthus13> haha.  http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/ywb5o/confession_time_i_spent_an_entire_day_resetting/
<thafreak> did her bf call you for tech support?
<canthus13> That would have been awesome. :D
<canthus13> I think I want this shower... http://i.imgur.com/9Ajj9.jpg
<thafreak> canthus13: is it golden?
<thafreak> you would probably have to use specific kinds of soap/shampoo as to not kill the plant life
<canthus13> thafreak: yep.
<canthus13> thafreak: could be done, though.  It'd be awesome to have.
<canthus13> http://seattle.cbslocal.com/2012/08/25/scientists-successfully-hack-brain-to-obtain-private-data/#.UDqu2AMOjoI.reddit
<canthus13> that freaks me out.
 * dzho guess fmri
<dzho> ok, guess I should look at the link.
<dzho> huh, not even that fancy.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-28
<thafreak> just picked up my raspberry pi from the ups store
<thafreak> now to boot this thing up...need to find an sd card first I guess...
<canthus13> Nice. :)
<toddc> class 4 works better FYI
<thafreak> 4 psh...imma get a class 10
<thafreak> actually, I had a class 6 in my netbook, which I'm replacing with a tiny tiny usb disk instead...so I'll just use that I think
<toddc> in the Raspberry forum I read that class 10 was set up for large file (jpg) and class 4 had the best speed for lots of read/writes on the Rasp
<toddc> 6 should work for testing and I cannot remember how they rated with out reading it again
<thafreak> really...so the slower rated cards are faster in the pi?
<thafreak> weird
<toddc> new one are better for cameras not R/W of small files when running a PC
<thafreak> ok...time to try to boot this bad boy
<toddc> is holding his breath :)
<thafreak> well, blows the pants off my NSLU2, that's for sure, and it's better than my pogo plug I'd say
<thafreak> lxde looks nice on it...and runs quite well...
<thafreak> will mess with it more tomorrow
<thafreak> so far, very promising...might even be my new "always on" desktop, from which I keep ssh sessions open to everywhere
<thafreak> This is why I love virtual machines so much:
<thafreak> doug@throwaway-dbserver:~$
<cpatel> helllo
<dzho> hello
<cpatel> How are you
<dzho> not bad, thanks.  You?
<cpatel> Cant complain
<dzho> good to hear.
<cpatel> Another long day, halfway through
 * skellat wonders how hard it would be to set up a keysigning in say Mentor for folks from Ashtabula, Lake, Geagua, and Cuyahoga counties
<paultag> skellat: I'll be at OLF, it'd be awesome if we could have that mesh up
<skellat> This does not bode well: http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at4+shtml/152333.shtml?5-daynl?large#contents
<canthus13> skellat: Heh.
<skellat> Well, at least it won't be hitting during the weekend of OLF!
<canthus13> skellat: I have a friend right on the western edge of the area it's supposed to strike.
<skellat> canthus13: It is going to be a mess
<skellat> Again
 * canthus13 shrugs.
<skellat> We're merely human and certainly not masters of our domain
<skellat> Weather modification remains something consigned to ST:TNG
<canthus13> Meh. SOme people just don't have the sense to not make a home in a known disaster area.
<skellat> canthus13: Well, Ashtabula County isn't much better in that regard.  We get dumped on with heavy amounts of water each water.  Unlike along the Gulf of Mexico, we can shovel the snow and haul it to dump into Lake Erie.
<canthus13> skellat: You also have decent drainage and don't flood out like they do around the Platt river when it melts.
<skellat> No, that's a problem around the Chagrin River in Lake, Geagua, and Cuyahoga counties at the end of winter...they get ice flow and flooding as the river defrosts
<skellat> Thankfully I'm uphill from Fields Brook, one of the most heavily contaminated bodies of water that flow into the Ashtabula River then Lake Erie.
<skellat> canthus13: Where you do you call "home" these days?
<canthus13> Toledo.
<skellat> canthus13: Ah, you haven't left NW OH then.
<canthus13> Nope. still stuck here.
<skellat> Ah, okay.
 * canthus13 is trying to make his way towards your area, actually.
<skellat> I will say the job market here in Ashtabula County is rather hideous unless you are an experienced welder or a medical professional.  This area is becoming more and more of a bedroom community.
 * canthus13 nods.
<canthus13> I wouldn't move there without a plan.
<skellat> That'll be essential
<canthus13> paultag: Check this out... http://stunt.io/
<paultag> canthus13: Oh! I remember reading about this! :)
<canthus13> paultag: In a nutshell, a MUD server mashed up with a web server.
 * canthus13 always loved LambdaMOO.
<paultag> rockn' stuff
 * canthus13 has a MOO server running on that DL380 right now...
<paultag> yeah?
<canthus13> yeah. NOthing much going on it at the moment, though.
<paultag> holy crap
<paultag> when I was playing with AWS, I ran up a $4 bill
<dzho> paultag: extortionate
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-29
<thafreak> gah, tired of my kvm vm's dying randomly...
<thafreak> it's not stable enough
<thafreak> wonder if the newer version with 12.04 is any better
<paultag> 10:06 < THERFRERK> ERT'S NERT STERBLE ERNERGH
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-30
<thafreak> thnx taggypants
<paultag> 10:12 < THERFRERERK> THNX TERGGERPERNTS
<thafreak> mer ternks terrgerpernts ers rerplerced werth er bert
<paultag> 10:14 < THERFRERERK> MAH TERNKS TERRGERPERNTS ERS RERPLERCERD WERTH ER BERT
<thafreak> I MUTHERF***IN HATE ALFRESCO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Cheri703> I am sorry if my dining outdoors offends you thafreak, but I can eat where I want to!
<paultag> 13:32 < THERFRERERK> I MAHTHERF***ERN HERTE ERLFRERSCER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<canthus13> paultag: ...irssi script?
<paultag> canthus13: https://github.com/paultag/ERMAHGIT
<paultag> canthus13: it'll turn normal github commits into that
<paultag> canthus13: aka: yes.
<paultag> 14:17 <+CERNTHERS13> PERLTERG: ...ERSSI SCRERPT?
<thafreak> java is the devil...i hope oracle f**ks up so badly that everyone in the world abandons it
<thafreak> I'm beyond frustrated at this point...
<thafreak> turns out something changed in recent tomcat6 version, which causes some bug in adobe flash to not allow flash based uploads in alfresco
<thafreak> and sysadmin that I am, I started with precise, cause why not use the latest version of stuff right...
<paultag> 14:26 < THERFRERK> JERVA ERS THE DERVERL...I HERPE ERCLE F**KS ERP SO BERDLER THERT ERVERERNE ERN THE WERLD ERBERNDERNS ERT
<thafreak> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<paultag> (in a hopeless attempt to cheer up thafreak)
<paultag> 14:28 < THERFRERK> FERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERERCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<thafreak> no, what would cheer me up is oracle deciding that no one is allowed to use java proper, without a licesne and then I can abandon this project because it would cost too much
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> oh lordy
<thafreak> but i think that won't work...since google already beat them in court about that stuff
<thafreak> OR, if I could find a wealthy person/org to fund me to do my own thing so I can quit this jerb
<thafreak> screw it...I'm just starting over with lucid
<thafreak> course my luck, I'll find some f**k'in bug in lucid that breaks some other stupid thing...
<canthus13> doesn't Lucid EOL in 8 months?
<paultag> for the desktop, iirc
<paultag> servers got another few years
<canthus13> paultag: yeah...
 * canthus13 just throws debian on his servers.
<paultag> just as good :)
<paultag> (if not better)
<paultag> I hate not running Debian on my work machine
<dzho> I know right?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-08-31
<Cheri703> rawr rawr rawr
<canthus13> hi.
<Cheri703> HELLO
<Cheri703> I AM BORED
<Cheri703> A LOT
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> AAAAAAAAAAAA LLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOTTTTTTTTTT
<Cheri703> also wanting something to munch on but trying to convince myself not to go foraging
<Cheri703> My new dog dryer should arrive tomorrow :)
<canthus13> A dog dryer? You mean tumble dryers can't be repurposed?
<Cheri703> my dogs would probably try, and after this morning, I was tempted (2 of 3 busted out the back door and were gone for an hour >_<)
<Cheri703> well, I have shoulder/wrist stupidity, and so brushing 3 dogs  (1 that has a major undercoat situation going on, one that has a minor one, and one that doesn't seem to shed when you pet her, but then her bed is covered in hair) enough to keep them from shedding everywhere is ...hard. I ordered a high velocity dryer so it will remove all/most of the loose hair with WAAAAAY less effort on my part
<Cheri703> and will help to keep the house cleaner and the dogs happier/cleaner
 * canthus13 nods.
<Cheri703> I can spend an hour brushing Charlie (the furriest one), get like a small puppy's worth of hair out, then bathe her, then brush again and get just as much, then go back 20 minutes later, give her a good pet/rub session, and be getting handfuls of hair :s
<canthus13> Wow.  Ever consider shaving her during the summer?
<Cheri703> sooo...going on the porch and scaring the crap out of them for ~10 minutes with the blower = good
<Cheri703> she's not like...shaveable...
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> Ah.
<Cheri703> it's sort of like a retriever coat
<Cheri703> not like a chow or husky or something
<canthus13> My parents have a labradoodle that they shave every May.
<canthus13> He's got an odd mix of lab and poodle fur.
<Cheri703> heh, yeah, I used to have to drive to my (terrible) bosses' house, and there was a dog I'd see in the yard, it was winter when I started going, then when it got warm, suddenly he was WAY smaller/skinnier after he was shaved :)
<Cheri703> yeah, labradoodles can come out in a variety of textures
<canthus13> The weird part is that he doesn't shed. at all.
<Cheri703> that's the poodle part
<Cheri703> poodles don't shed, that's why they're considered "hypoallergenic" even though they aren't actually
<canthus13> just grows and grows... I thought they should give him cornrows instead.
<Cheri703> get a komodor
<canthus13> Heh. Too high maintenence.
<Cheri703> I like wash and go dogs
<canthus13> I want some sort of 'pit bull'  like an american bulldog, mebbe.
<Cheri703> mine are overall, they just shed so much :s if I had kids, that would ABSOLUTELY be their job each night/week
<Cheri703> homeowner's insurance = insane if you have a bully breed. if you rent, even harder
<Cheri703> some cities ban them as a whole
<canthus13> yeh.. Cocker spaniels are the worst biters by the numbers, though. :/
<Cheri703> yeah, for sure
<Cheri703> I'm a fan of pits and bully breeds
<Cheri703> just...other people arent :/
<Cheri703> the city of toronto will take and euthanize, regardless (from what I've read)
<canthus13> Toledo's ok about them.. but you can get fined pretty bad if your bull is off-leash.
<Cheri703> I'd imagine
<Cheri703> they're technically banned here (I think) but they're all over the place
<Cheri703> *pits specifically
<canthus13> I think they have a one-strike rule about them, too.
<canthus13> the problem in Toledo is that there are an awful lot of them bred for fighting. :/
<Cheri703> haha, on my "clancy's cheese curls crunchy" (aldi brand), it says "50% less fat than leading national brand's fried crunchy cheese curls" hooray not being able to use the actual name! (though if they are sold in more than one english speaking country, it may be easier to do that)
<Cheri703> :/ yeah
<canthus13> Oh.. my parents just picked up the ugliest boston terrier I've ever seen.  the right side of his head looks like he was hit with a hammer and dragged along at 50mph on it.
<canthus13> (Deformed, not abused.)
<canthus13> Named him Picasso... 'coz his face looks like a picasso painting. :P
<canthus13> Poor dog sounds like a pot-bellied pig.
<Cheri703> heh
<Cheri703> I'm going to have an exciting time trying to move eventually with 3 dogs...husband *might* be taking one when he goes, it kind of depends on where he finds a place
<canthus13> I drove 1200 miles with a carsick dog when I moved up here. :/
<canthus13> Ended up shoving a couple of benadryl down her throat.
<canthus13> that wasn't fun. :P
<Cheri703> yeah, I've been pretty lucky with that, I've never had one that was crazy carsick
<thafreak> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Pox97y0v4SY
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-09-02
<thafreak> http://www.solid-run.com/products/cubox
<thafreak> pretty slick
<thafreak> has esata and gigabit ethernet w/ToE
<Cheri703> thafreak: would that have enough ram for some of the applications it's talking about?
<canthus13> 1 GB would be plenty for a media server or some NAS software.
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<Cheri703> I guess I'm at a point of "why the heck is my computer hanging sometimes?" and wondering if it has to do with ram, so...I'm skeptical of low RAM atm
<canthus13> Most automation software requires very little in the way of memory or CPU... it'd also make a decent print server.
<canthus13> Hmm.. I'd keep htop running in a terminal and see what's going on.
<Cheri703> I don't think I have stuff that is *too* intensive running
<Cheri703> sometimes it hangs when I have a vm going, which, somewhat understandable, but I have 6gb RAM, quad core 2.4ghz, and the vm is running on like 2-3 depending on the day (I change it), and I'm running like chromium and quassel...and it'll hiccup opening a pdf or something
<canthus13> Chromium eats ram like mad.
<Cheri703> would switching to 64 bit help at all?
<Cheri703> better than FF in my experience
<Cheri703> Every so often I close chromium completely
<canthus13> Meh. I don't know about that. lately, chromium has been using 3GB after a couple of days.
<Cheri703> I shut down my computer every night now that it's in my bedroom...too many LEDs!
<canthus13> Heh.
<canthus13> It may not be RAM, either.  htop gives you your system load totals.. I'd check the load when it hangs.
<Cheri703> I may check it out
<Cheri703> OMG GUISE, YOU GUISE, MY HUSBAND IS *PUTTING AWAY DISHES* !!!!!!1!!!!!!
<Cheri703> (it's like a few cups and a mixing bowl, but STILL!)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-26
<canthus13> Nobody ever wants to hear sobbing when they call tech support.
<skellat> canthus13: How bad was the sobbing?
<canthus13> They wanted me to help with incredimail.
<thafreak> what in the world is incredimail?
<skellat> Whatever it is, it isn't "notable" enough for Wikipedia
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Welcome to the IRC home of Ubuntu Ohio! | Check us out at http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/ | Current podcast episode (128): http://tx0.org/6j8/  Speex Version (128): http://tx0.org/6j9/ | Second star to the right and straight on till...wait, where did that orange barrel come from?
<canthus13> thafreak: A crappy email client with all sorts of goofy add-ons like animated 'staionery' and hordes of awful smileys.
<canthus13> Old people love it.
<canthus13> It started out as adware/spyware/malware (at least I always treated it as such), but became 'legitimate'.
<paultag> incredimail?
<paultag> wat
<paultag> wat is this
<canthus13> it's crap.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-27
<jrgifford> paultag:  it's awesome, that's what it is.
<thafreak> "Everyone receiving your email will be amazed."
<thafreak> Or highly annoyed
<canthus13> http://i.imgur.com/KrWZUXD.jpg
<jenni> [ imgur: the simple image sharer ] - https://j.mp/15t0KRH
<canthus13> thafreak: That's the real reason we don't support it. We'd feel guilty for assisting the elderly in pissing off their descendants to the point of having them locked up in a nursing home and drugged into a stupor.
<paultag> jrgifford: hahaha
<canthus13> Actually, it's incredible.
<paultag> hahahaha
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-28
<Unit193> Well at least it's not all bad news, this winter is supposed to be rather cold...
<skellat> According to?
<Unit193> Something from earlier, didn't see what. :P
<skellat> Remember, I'm in the snow belt.
<skellat> Am I going to need muk-luks, sled dogs, and hazard suits?
<Unit193> Farmers' Almanac, so it would seem.
<Unit193> But really, too far out to know if it'll be good or bad.
<skellat> Yeah
<skellat> General purpose Hazard Encounter Suits might be a good investment anyhow, though
<jrgifford> Or a D20.
<skellat> This thing? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/152_mm_towed_gun-howitzer_M1955_%28D-20%29
<jenni> [ 152 mm towed gun-howitzer M1955 (D-20) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ] - https://j.mp/151yKRL
<skellat> Or this thing? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chevrolet_D-20
<jenni> [ Chevrolet D-20 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ] - https://j.mp/15fJou9
<Unit193> That could heat things up, but not for too long and the shots would cost a bit.
<skellat> Canister-based cross-border mail delivery from the Ashtabula Harbor to Ontario's Port Stanley...that'd be a slightly more practical use
<skellat> EXTREME AIR MAIL
<Unit193> paultag: Pooooke.
<paultag> Unit193: ouch
<Unit193> You feeling in an uploading mood? ;)
<paultag> Unit193: I may be tonight, what's up? :)
<Unit193> paultag: Nothing really, just the standard updates.
<paultag> Unit193: which package? Bugfixes?
<Unit193> paultag: inxi, and unreported bugs to Debian BTS, but fixes bugs. :D
<paultag> sure
<paultag> Unit193: send it over via email, I can try to get to it tonight
<paultag> vcs ptr is best
<Unit193> Yep, will compose email, don't have it on alioth.
<paultag> dooo eeetttt
<paultag> Unit193: for now dsc will be ok
<paultag> but use vcs
<Unit193> Man, if you could only see me use vcs, you'd be laughing for sure. :P
<paultag> :)
<paultag> Well, ok
<paultag> but still :)
<Unit193> Yeah, think some team I'm on is going to make a group on there, may have to figure it out better there.
<paultag> dsc is fine for now
<skellat> *cough*cough*Xubuntu*cough*cough*
<paultag> but vcs is important
<paultag> you can even use bzr in Debian
<paultag> just not on lp ;)
<Unit193> Sure, bzr may be a little "easier", but still like git better.
<paultag> well, lucky you, you can use git too!
<Unit193> Hah, yep.  I wouldn't use lp, I'd have tried to cheat and use bitbucket. :P
<paultag> bah
<paultag> alioth man
<Unit193> Does it matter if you init in source/ or source/debian/ ?
<paultag> init?
<paultag> Oh, git init
<paultag> depends on your workflow
<paultag> git-buildpackage prefers source/ by default, but I don't like it. You can do a mergeWithUpstream + source/debian
<paultag> I don't actually have a VCS workflow I like
<paultag> so I track it all by hand
<paultag> which sucks
<paultag> Unit193: perhaps ask in #debian-devel on what you should do
<paultag> people there have opinions
<Unit193> Strong ones, I'm guessing.
<paultag> Yeah
<paultag> but you can ignore them and do whatever
<paultag> but it's good to know what people think
<Unit193> Sure, though knowing both are acceptable is pretty good.
<paultag> :)
<paultag> Yeah, it requires more work to do source/debian
<paultag> you have to configure gbp to do a mergeWithUpstream
<paultag> which is what I prefer, frankly
<paultag> and the reason why I like svn-buildpackage
<Unit193> So you can't ignore it and just call debuild like now?
<paultag> I mean, you can
<paultag> just be sure to not get kruft in your dir
<paultag> and gpb is nice for some things
<paultag> like managing tags
<Unit193> DEBUILD_DPKG_BUILDPACKAGE_OPTS="-i -I" tries to ignore those issues.
 * paultag shrugs
<paultag> whatever floats your boat
<paultag> just having it in VCS is nice
<Unit193> For others, not me. ;)  (But yes, I've looked at the VCS section for several hosts, several seemed self-hosted.)
<paultag> hum?
<paultag> No, I mean, push your repo to git.debian.org
<Unit193> Yeah, what I said wasn't clear.  I've been to the PTS and checked out several packages debian VCS areas.
<paultag> Oh.
<paultag> Well, don't use anything that's not .*\.debian\.org
<paultag> http://people.debian.org/~paultag/sponsorship/ (as seen in Basic Guidelines)
<jenni> [ Sponsorship Guidelines ] - https://j.mp/185e8tQ
<Unit193> Yeppers, sadly.
<paultag> sadly?
<paultag> I don't grok
<Unit193> You don't have to, you like alioth. ;)
<paultag> I don't :)
<paultag> I just don't see other services as being Debian-maintained
<paultag> e.g. GitHub
<paultag> the thing is, if people put it on their ~, it's useless
<paultag> bitbucket/codel337h4x0r/package.git is useless to me, and adopting it means I have to repoint the vcs
<paultag> and the stale backlink will sit around
<Unit193> Mhmm.  Well, I'm sure I'll get around to it soon enough.  And, need to add my other email to my sig. >_>
<paultag> got the email
<paultag> unrelated gif: http://31.media.tumblr.com/2cf8cdacda899a7014b19b4241032111/tumblr_mmde1fn6Vl1sq9tuko1_1280.gif
<jenni> https://j.mp/185eVLk
<Unit193> Broken, everything is. :D
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-29
<canthus13> First call of the day: A commercial customer complained of no internet service last night, got a priority service call (LAN port on the modem is down, swapping ethernet and bypassing the router didn't help... probably a bad modem).  Tech goes out, fixes a completely different problem that was causing ingress nearby, never checks on the customer, closes out the ticket... I get the pissed off customer this morning because he's (rightfull
<canthus13> What a way to get started...
<paultag> because he's (rightfull
<paultag> (EOT)
<canthus13> (rightfully) upset that he paid for a service call that didn't even address the issue he was having.
<paultag> yeah, sucks
<canthus13> If I heat my solid state drive until it becomes gaseous, would it enable cloud computing?
<canthus13> paultag: Oh.. yeah.  The Game.
<paultag> DICK
<paultag> ugh, goddamnit
<canthus13> paultag: :P
<thafreak> FSCK THAT NOISE!
 * thafreak inb4 tHE GAME
<yano> you can't inb4 the game
<yano> because you lose the game before you press <enter>
<thafreak> w0rd
<thafreak> so...i have too many ssh keys
<paultag> haha
<thafreak> i have different keys for different places
<thafreak> but when using ssh-agent with them all loaded...it sucks
<thafreak> max auth tries punches me in the face
<thafreak> I guess I need to move back to the one key per place I start ssh from
<thafreak> this is neat fyi http://repl.it/languages
<jenni> [ repl.it ] - https://j.mp/15iY5N8
<paultag> ugh
<paultag> side-by-side panes :(
<paultag> can't modify it :(
<paultag> can't use :(
<thafreak> you can download the python console and run it yourself
<paultag> $ python
<paultag> >>>
<thafreak> also, python list comprehension...is awesome, once your brain accepts it
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> list-comps are my bitch
<thafreak> i mean from a browser
<paultag> why? :)
<thafreak> i'm teaching an intro to "computational thinking" class
<paultag> thafreak: print [(x, y) for x in [1, 2, 3] if x % 2 == 0 for y in ['a', 'b', 'c'] if y == 'b']
<paultag> I love them
<thafreak> and I think some kids might not be able to install python...might be too hard, or they don't  have a computer they're allowed to install things on
<paultag> I don't know any real machine that doesn't already have Python
<thafreak> so I was looking for an alternative way for them to try python stuff
<thafreak> This is true, but sadly, many people don't use real machines
<paultag> even Windows boxen mostly have it
<paultag> so much is written in Python
<thafreak> nice, just looked at your list comp...didn't realize you could combine multiple into a tuple like that...
<thafreak> brain++
<thafreak> thanks for adding to my knowledge today ptagy
<paultag> yep.
<paultag> you got it
<thafreak> by the way, have you seen froze-flask?
<thafreak> er, frozen
<thafreak> i had been using blogofile, which is really ce
<thafreak> er, really nice
<thafreak> but for some sites, I didn't need/want a blog, so it seemed like extra cruft just to generate stuff from templates
<paultag> I have
<paultag> it's brokay
<thafreak> then i stumbled upon frozen-flask...very slick
<thafreak> and flask-flatpages
<thafreak> you know of something better for static html generation? that preferably uses jinja2 templates?
<thafreak> I have another site to do, and haven't started using anything for it yet
<thafreak> i guess i mainly liked how simple frozen flask is...there is no directory structure or anything imposed on me
<thafreak> i just make it how i want, and then press a button and it dumps static html of the whole thing
<dzho> blogofile might actually be what I want
<dzho> my latest thoughts were turning back towards ikiwiki
<canthus13> I swear this dude I'm talking to has tried to have me change his password to every single password our mail server will reject. {"password","123456","<subscriber's name>","abc123","secret","drowssap","111111","222222","changeme"}
<canthus13> ....and a few others that I've forgotten.
<dzho> hunter2
<dzho> ********
<dzho> correct horse battery staple
<canthus13> heh.
<jrgifford> what's best is when you look at a password hash
<jrgifford> and you say "omg that's 1234"
 * jrgifford has had this happen to him
<jrgifford> yay md5
<yano> lol
<jrgifford> there was also "password" in that db.
<jrgifford> which cracked me up when my boss said "I KNOW THAT HASH"
<jrgifford> and we looked at each other, looked it up and starting laughing in pain.
<Unit193> Someone needs to stop looking at hashes so much. ;)
<jrgifford> Well... I may or may not have had an interest in assembling a fairly complete wordlist and running the linkedin dump at some point...
<Unit193> I downloaded that, ran a few.  Also checked for a couple people I knew to see if they were in the db. :P
<jrgifford> rofl
<jrgifford> "knew"
<Unit193> Whoops, I mean setup an input prompt for them to type it, of course.
<jrgifford> hah
<Unit193> Of course that's what I meant.
<Unit193> Also downloaded the yahoo dump, but that was tiny and old anyway.
<jrgifford> oh, really? Don't recall hearing about the yahoo dump
<Unit193> You know, you have to get these things and make sure you aren't listed, even if you don't have a LinkedIn account.
<jrgifford> right.
<jrgifford> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97BrYoq1ly0 | timelapse of the Yosemite fire.
<jenni> [ Rim Fire Time Lapse, August 2013 - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/159c7e6
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-30
<Unit193> jrgifford: http://repeater.xiph.org:8000/temporalfugue.opus listen to that for a while. :D
<jrgifford> @Unit193 wait what
<Unit193> Too much AskUbuntu? :P   Won't it drive you crazy?  It's part of the opus example page, and the description is a little true. :P
<thafreak> Anyone going to the OLF after party?
<thafreak> Doesn't even seem there will be entertainment this year
<thafreak> Not that I was super enthused by last year
<thafreak> Just debating on spending the $5 to go, or if I just go to dinner instead
<thafreak> Anyone sticking around after OLF?
<thafreak> dzho: you guys planning on staying after olf?
<dzho> thafreak: I have no hotel reservations yet, but so far I'm travelling alone so can afford to be somewhat flexible.
<dzho> I'll probably get a room for Fri and Sat nights.  So, to the extent I have plans at all, I plan to stay Saturday evening.
<skellat> If anybody has a projector they can bring...we might actually need it Friday for UbuCon proceedings...OLF is short on those as a supplier feel through last I saw...
<dzho> oops
<skellat> Yeah, projectors aren't on the equipment list here at home or at Erie Looking Productions
<thafreak> Well, I decided against the after party
<thafreak> I figured if anyone was going to be hanging around afterwards, dinner may be more appropriate
<dzho> sounds good
<thafreak> since everyone is hungry usually, and they never have enough to eat there
<dzho> I was also wondering about a pre-emptive strike for lunch, like ordering something to be delivered.
<dzho> since it's usually a mad dash and then lines
<thafreak> true...I'm open to that idea...where can we order from?
<thafreak> well, I'm home with kids today...so I may be AFK a lot...
<thafreak> I'll chime in when possible though
<dzho> thafreak: that is the magic question, isn't it?  That, and timing.
 * canthus13 yawns.
<thafreak> canthus13 is bored by our talk of eating at OLF
<thafreak> he's only concerned with the talk on the benefits of switching to inredimail
 * canthus13 stabs thafreak with The Game.
<skellat> Oi, such infighting we have in this IRC channel
<skellat> Then again, it is good to see some activity
<thafreak> You son of a microsoft employee....
 * thafreak throws an angry wood chuck at canthus13 
<canthus13> Grr.... My laptop keeps freezing... the screen slowly goes white... then it's fine again. :/
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-08-31
<dzho> yeah, one of mine won't even boot
<Unit193> Try Unity and Mir!11!!
 * canthus13 just rebooted.
<canthus13> seemed simpler.
<Unit193> There goes uptime...
<Unit193> 20:59:53 up 192 days, 10:52,  4 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.07, 0.08   stiiill got it. :D
<thafreak> 192...meh
<thafreak> my colocated server is 198 ;)
<thafreak> haha, oh and my bsd router...737 days
<thafreak> and that's only because 2 years ago I was moving things and unplugged the wrong thing
<canthus13> Unit193: It's a laptop. and my uptime is low on my servers because I moved a month ago.
<Unit193> canthus13: Sorry, kidding of course. :P
<canthus13> ALl good. :)
<thafreak> no it's not
 * canthus13 The Games thafreak.
<thafreak> FUUUUUU
<thafreak> I was just going to do that to you
<canthus13> heh.
<thafreak> you /b/tard
<canthus13> <- oldfag
<thafreak> seriously ;)
<thafreak> <- summerfag
<canthus13> heh.
<skellat> THE GAME
<canthus13> eh. it' been less than 30 minutes. :P
 * skellat is still filling out paperwork trying to get employed again
 * Unit193 sets a cron to output "THE GAME" into here every 31 minutes. :D
 * thafreak sets a cron to leave the room ever 29 minutes
<thafreak> \o/
<Unit193> thafreak: Would still work, "Why did I leave?  OH DANGIT!" :D
<thafreak> i'd forget
<thafreak> and if I were actually paying attention when it quit and re-joined, I'd start debugging things
<thafreak> maybe like hours and hours later, I'd remember
<skellat> Unit193: Need to tie it into whatever kicks planet.u.c to Ubuntu.  Purportedly it is when something processes on Launchpad but who knows...
<skellat> s/to Ubuntu/to rebuild and reprocess/
<jenni> skellat meant to say: Unit193: Need to tie it into whatever kicks planet.u.c to rebuild and reprocess.  Purportedly it is when something processes on Launchpad but who knows...
<skellat> It has been a long day
<skellat> Does anybody have reaction to this: http://www.jonobacon.org/2013/08/30/re-energizing-loco-teams/
<jenni> [ Re-Energizing LoCo Teams | jonobacon@home ] - https://j.mp/14Lu7yV
<Unit193> I mainly ignore his blog, and the planet. :P
<skellat> Unit193: During vUDS we had another round of Let's Reinvent The LoCo Paradigm.  If it weren't for TWC crapping out on me the discussion would have been far more boisterous and I might have been yelling at Randall Ross a bit.
<Unit193> So good it cut out? :P
<Unit193> None of those really looked like it was something I couldn't live without.
<skellat> The connection was so great here I couldn't even connect to the video call for longer than 1 second.
<skellat> The drum is being beat toward converting LoCos into Special Interest Groups without any geographical basis or minimal membership
<Unit193> Meh.
<skellat> Meanwhile the Approved/Unapproved LoCo thing has **finally** gone away
<skellat> If I get things put together nicely we'll be a Verified Team by mid-September
<skellat> In the new paradigm, most of the burden of being a Verified Team will actually fall on my shoulders alone as to any checklists that have to be cleared.
<Unit193> (They kind of just renamed it.)
<skellat> **SMACK**
<skellat> There are only three criteria points.
<skellat> 1. The team exists in LP
<skellat> 2.  The team follows appropriate naming conventions
<skellat> 3.  The team contact has signed the CoC
<Unit193> I suppose my question is, how many people here still run *buntu*?
<skellat> They build that into the health check
<Unit193> No, I'm wondering that now.
<skellat> Though their proxy for that is by counting the number of Ubuntu Member persons your LoCo has as one barometer of health
<skellat> Well, you and I run Xubuntu
<skellat> That makes 2
<skellat> Darkwing is lurking from Indiana but he went over to Fedora a while ago
<skellat> paultag is a Debian person
<skellat> jenni is a bot
<skellat> jacob is in WA
<skellat> So, I'd be curious what canthus13 and thafreak were actually running
<skellat> Beyond that, itsafork is running mainline which gives us 3
<canthus13> Depends. I have 2 desktops with Ubuntu. (1 is 12.10 and the other is 13.04)  2 laptops running Mint (12 on one and 15 on the other), an 2 servers running debian.
<skellat> Technically I have a laptop on Xubuntu 12.04, a BeagleBoard-xM on Debian Testing, and a Raspberry Pi on Raspbian.
<skellat> So with canthus13 that gives us 4
<Unit193> No need to !pingall...
<canthus13> Eh. My kids use those machines. :)
<Unit193> canthus13: Shuuuush, they'll never know! :P
<skellat> I'll count Debian Testing & Unstable as the sharp points of the current development edge that exists outside the usual Ubuntu cadence
<skellat> For now at least
<skellat> Until Colin Watson gets the "current" back-end stuff running so you can have your very own *buntu Unstable
<skellat> Unit193: The big push remains UbuCon at OLF
<skellat> It has been promoted and I hope for at least tens of people
<skellat> Maybe fives of people if things go haywire
<skellat> Unit193: Are you going to write up a rationale for your proposed xubuntu-core seed?  Since we're after feature freeze a project on LP might need to be established where we can play with things and not mess with the currently used ones.
<Unit193> Nope.
<skellat> Okay then
 * skellat wanders back to killing spam on lisnews.org
<Unit193> I suppose technically you'd have to define "write up a rationale"...
<skellat> Unit193: Explain in 250 words or less why you made the choices you did in cutting to produce that proposed xubuntu.core seed
<Unit193> (Though of course this is the wrong channel.) Thought about putting comments on some of the changes.
<skellat> That works
<skellat> We'll save that for proper discussion in the proper channel another time though
 * skellat disappears
<Unit193> canthus13: So you moved across town?  How many people do you host on your server(s) anywho?
<canthus13> about 6 or 7.
<canthus13> ...and a bot.
<Unit193> Shells+irssi/weechat mainly?
<canthus13> and webspace.
<Unit193> Ah, alrighty.
<canthus13> At least one person uses botsync to back up their phone to it. :P
<Unit193> Hah, nice.
<Unit193> Well that works.
<Unit193> Dang, GoDaddy and no private registration.
 * canthus13 shrugs. I'm cheap.  and I haven't updated the addresses in years...
<canthus13> Godaddy works fine for me.
 * canthus13 sees no reason to pay someone 2 to 4 times what he pays just because they're not godaddy.
<Unit193> BiosElement seems to like name.com, they don't seem that expensive.
<Unit193> Even with the discount, http://en.gandi.net/ is higher than the alternatives...
<jenni> [ Domain name registrar and VPS cloud hosting - Gandi.net ] - https://j.mp/14LzlL2
<Unit193> gilbert: Howdy.
<Unit193> Hrm, anyone know if there's something that explains the holdup for packages in Debian NEW?
<skellat> Unit193: An FTP assistant hasn't looked it over perhaps.  Ping paultag or ScottK.
<Unit193> Nah, not my package, just waiting for it to hit already... :P
<paultag> hum?
<paultag> Oh, hey
<paultag> yeah, we're working hard, people just keep fucking uploading NEW packages all day
<paultag> we're doing a lot now
<Unit193> Hah, I'm not saying "Work faster, work faster!"  I know some things have a page with reasons something isn't out of proposed, for example.
<skellat> Here's a bit of reading: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/germinate-output/xubuntu.saucy/_germinate_output
<jenni> https://j.mp/17xpDhH
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-09-01
<Chat5165> Kik me Infintyandbeyhond only if your sweet though
<canthus13> ....
<yano> lol
<Unit193> yano: Alive?
<yano> Unit193: howdy
<Unit193> Juuuust checking!  (And found Pricey.)
<Unit193> Aka, sorry for double poke. :P
<yano> hehe
<yano> no worries :-)
<Unit193> I don't like contacting staff. :/
<yano> aww
<yano> why not?
<Unit193> Because scary!
<yano> erry is the fluffiest of them all
<Unit193> And most spammed. :/
<yano> yea :-(
<Unit193> Besides, I "know" you better than her, and I've seen Pricey in another channel and he seemed friendly enough. :P
<yano> erry is definitely the most friendliest
<yano> rww and Fuchs are no longer staff and they are the second most fluffiest
<yano> i'd say i'm the fourth fluffiest
<Unit193> Yeah, see Fuchs in #ubuntu-irc, so very nice. :D
<yano> #ubuntu-irc? :o
<yano> oh management
<yano> i'm in -ops
<Unit193> Yep, I see that. :D
<Unit193> You're also in that other channel.
<yano> i think that's enough for me, since i'm not a named op
<yano> the social one?
<Unit193> For bots, yeah.  mist is in that other OP channel that nobody knows about. ;)
<yano> though i must say, i think for as large of a following of ubuntu has, their IRC channels are some of the best run channels I have seen
<yano> oh the bots channel, lol
<yano> /whois Unit193
<yano> :-p
<Unit193> Yep. :D
<yano> we only share 5 channels?
<yano> we need to fix that
<Unit193> Aha, forgot about one of 'em, and didn't really register opennic.
<yano> i share 79 with one person
<Unit193> Hah, wow.
<Unit193> My main client isn't even in that many, but pretty sure my secondary is.
<yano> i'm in way too many channels
<Unit193> I pretty much limit my main to 55 windows, as that's as many keybinds as I've setup. :D
<yano> hehe
<yano> i keep adding more key bindings
<yano> i'm now limiting myself to 500
<yano> https://yanovich.net/.public/weechat/weechat.conf
<yano> scroll down to meta-;54
<yano> those are all my keybindings
<Unit193> Hah, I see what'd take a few windows. :P
<andygraybeal> you guys mind looking over this page: http://www.google.com/safebrowsing/diagnostic?site=http://www.greenedgegardens.com/&hl=en
<jenni> [ Google Safe Browsing diagnostic page for greenedgegardens.com ] - https://j.mp/1abZmr6
<andygraybeal> i work at that farm ... and i wonder if it says that the farm page has been hacked.. and the source is that the host has been hacked.
<andygraybeal> err.. not host, i mean hosting company
<andygraybeal> but yes, host is too but.. yea. anyway.. what do you think?
<yano> i don't fully trust those pages by Google
<jrgifford> skellat: I'm running Ubuntu 13.04 desktop in a VM right now.
<yano> they say my personal site "has not been visited in the past 90 days"
<yano> their bot scans my site daily
<andygraybeal> i read this about 1and1.com also ... http://www.blackhatworld.com/blackhat-seo/blackhat-lounge/328372-warning-1and1-customers.html
<yano> i have the logs to prove it
<jenni> [ Warning for 1and1 customers ] - https://j.mp/1abZK95
<jrgifford> No physical hardware because work has a job that requires visual studio.
<andygraybeal> thank you yano
<andygraybeal> i don't know if i should be alarmed or what
<yano> personally, i'd sign up for Google Webmaster Tools
<yano> that will give you even more of a insight
<yano> and you can it review the page
<jrgifford> I second yano
<yano> \o/
<Unit193> yano: My alt uses http://niklas.laxstrom.name/page/eng/irssi
<jenni> [ Nike - No whine! ] - https://j.mp/1abZSW9
<yano> dat background
<yano> i won't be sleeping tonight
<andygraybeal> yano thank you
<yano> andygraybeal: you're welcome :-)
<andygraybeal> ;)
<Unit193> http://sitecheck.sucuri.net/results/greenedgegardens.com/ - http://www.avgthreatlabs.com/website-safety-reports/domain/greenedgegardens.com/
<yano> andygraybeal: also you have dropped out of the other ohio channels
<yano> Unit193: you too
<jenni> [ Sucuri SiteCheck - Free Website Malware Scanner ] - https://j.mp/15jpFny
<jenni> [ Is greenedgegardens.com safe? - AVG Threat Labs ] - https://j.mp/1abZZB2
<Unit193> yano: Oh, thanks?
<yano> /msg alis list * -topic *ohio*
<andygraybeal> yano, i'm in reddit-columbus and #colug
<yano> the two with 4 or more people
<andygraybeal> which ones which ones?
<andygraybeal> ah okay cool i can search!
<andygraybeal> yay
<yano> ##ohio
<yano> and the other one, which is the largest channel with 'ohio' in the /topic
<yano> i'd rather not mention it on a publicly logged channel :-p
<yano> at least as my name
<yano> 98e2e42282bd314141f5cea98121c2587b9c70f11e41afb8ce87c457618d18e4f58aeb3acf4c65e3b3b8ba5543589a0a70f0935f5e19628016e1a9c5ab8a9054
<yano> that's a sha512sum of the channel name :-p
<andygraybeal> ah you think i did something bad also?
<yano> huh
<andygraybeal> ah well whats done is done
<yano> ah, i don't mind it being mentioned in here
<yano> i just don't want to mentioned it as me
<Unit193> Guess I just don't know enough about it to dislike it. :D
<andygraybeal> Unit193, thank you for those links
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-25
<PCLine_> Hello everyone
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine_> Hey Unit193 - Hows it going?
<Unit193> Hot, but still managing to get a little done.  You?
<PCLine_> I think I am the same as yesterday...  Food cooking - AC is on - wondering what I need to do.
<Unit193> Need to really get stuff done in the yard, but I can never handle heat well.
<Unit193> At least, they're predicting a very cold winter, colder than last year.
<PCLine_> I need to Mow - Hoping the forcast of HOT changes a little.
<Unit193> Exactly.
<PCLine_> I dont even think they are calling for rain this week.
<PCLine_> or clouds
<Unit193> Bleh, stinking heat..
<PCLine_> Well if it was a little cooler out I would not get a chance to test out Cisco VPN with my Ubuntu install.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-26
<PCLine_> Thanks Unit193 - You encouraged me to mow some of my yard tonight.
<Unit193> Heh, well glad I could help, but I didn't get it done myself. :/
<yano> http://arstechnica.com/science/2014/08/ohio-lawmakers-want-to-ban-schools-from-teaching-scientific-process/
<jenni> [ Ohio lawmakers want to limit the teaching of the scientific process | Ars Technica ] - https://j.mp/1pdBCd2
<yano> ಠ_ಠ
<dzho> I can't decide the scariest part of Ohio Linux Fest for me:  Almost falling asleep driving to/from it, the guy talking about how he sort of violates NY state gun control laws while in transit in or around NYC, or the attendees wearing Creation Museum T-shirts.
<dzho> though, I should say my reaction to the middle bit was more "you dumb *#$&^*" rather than "oh, gnoes"
<thafreak> when was that?
<dzho> the gun bit?
<dzho> standing around talking with people
<thafreak> interesting...
<thafreak> linux attracts all kinds...have you ever read any of ESR's blog posts?
<dzho> oh yeah
<dzho> and I agree, attracts all kinds
<dzho> I don't doubt there are creationists around Lake Ontario.
<dzho> and I *know* there are folks who are pretty into their guns around here.
<dzho> Just sayin
<thafreak> but we all love linux :)
<thafreak> just not the same desktop environment ;)
<Unit193> Truth!  And I don't see what's wrong with either of those types, that's not to say I believe he should ignore the gun laws but still. :P
<skellat> yano: As to that bill mentioned in that Ars Technica article...it is late in the current General Assembly's term so there is a good chance it won't pass.  It is stuck in the House Rules Committee and hasn't even gotten to hearings.
<PCLine_> Hello Ohio
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine_> Hi Unit193 - I would tell you its great weather to work in the yard but its raining.
<Unit193> Hah, indeed.  Trying to storm here, not sure it's going to make it.
<belkinsa> Lucky you guys, you have rain and we don't.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-27
<PCLine_> I dont know if I would call it lucky.
<Unit193> It's rain/storming, that's good weather. :D
<belkinsa> +1
<belkinsa> Well, with the weather we have been having.
<PCLine_> I got about 30 drops on my windshield.
<Unit193> I tend to like what others call "bad weather", except when I'm cleaning up after it or driving in it (but even then, it's still good.)
<Unit193> Mmmm, but splitty still.
<Unit193> Hmmm, anyone else on TWC besides Derath?
<Unit193> http://www.ohiolinux.org/sessions/keep-your-secrets-secret-cloud-ecryptfs there's a speaker we know.
<jenni> [ Keep Your Secrets Secret in the Cloud with eCryptfs | Ohio LinuxFest 2014 - The Future of Free ] - https://j.mp/1qL96Ld
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-28
<PCLine_> Good evening everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy heyhey.
<PCLine_> I have made 0 updates and changes to my Ubuntu setup this week :(
<Unit193> Now today isn't a bad day to mow, finally.
<Unit193> Temp: 73 F (23 C) ~ Scattered Clouds ~ Humidity: 53% ~ Observed: Thu 28, 16:52
<yano> .wx 43210
<jenni> Cover: Scattered, Temp: 79.1°F (26.1°C), Dew Point: 59.3°F (15.2°C), Humidity: 51%, Apparent Temp: 79.1°F (26.1°C), Pressure: 30.07in (1018.25mb), Condition: Partly Cloudy Day, Wind: Light air 3.5mph (5.6kmh) (↗) - Columbus, Ohio, United States (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<Unit193> Yey, better here. \o/
<yano> yea
<yano> it's a bit warm here
<yano> heh
<Unit193> Got into a tanglement with a couple thorn bushes. :/
<PCLine_> hello Unit193 - and I bet you lost!
<Unit193> Turning the mower in the back, I turned right into them.  Had to stop and pull them out as they broke off.  Front bush wasn't so bad, and I think I won that one as there's little bush left. :D
<PCLine_> Front and back bushes .. that would make it ..    Thorns - 2   Unit193 -  0
<Unit193> :P
<PCLine_> I lost to a rose bush and this wild things in the back once!  RoundUp took care of them forever.
<andygraybeal> so i got a new certificate for my website.. is there anything special i need to be aware of when i go to change it?
<andygraybeal> other than just uploading it to the server and making sure apache points to the right stuff?  do i change the .cert and key file?
<Unit193> What'd they send you?  And, 2048 or 4096?
<andygraybeal> hmmm
<andygraybeal> lemme log into gandi
<Unit193> It'll of course need the private key, the chain shouldn't have changed but could update that anyway.
<andygraybeal> how do i find out if it is 2048 or 4096
<Unit193> openssl x509 -in file.ext -text
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-29
<andygraybeal> k
<andygraybeal> 2048bit from gandi
<belkinsa> skellat, do you use K9 mail for the ptablet?
<skellat> belkinsa: What ptablet?  I have an iPod iOS 6.1.6 device and a Windows Phone 8.1 Nokia Lumia 520
<belkinsa> Ptablet = phone/tablet
<skellat> Ah, no
<skellat> Not supported well in iOS 6.1.6
<skellat> No known version for Windows Phone 8.1
<belkinsa> Okay, one more question: you use an e-mail client for your e-mail on your devices (computers included).
<skellat> Yep
<skellat> The headers show that
<belkinsa> Okay, Thunderbird, I bet on the computer and something on the IPhone/W$?
<belkinsa> m$*
<skellat> Sylpheed on the computer
<skellat> Default mail clients on the devices
<PCLine_> Hello Ohio
 * Unit193 points at ubuntulog.
<Unit193> He did it.
<PCLine_> What did he do and who is he/
<Unit193> He's a stalker!  He creeps on everything we say.
<Unit193> :P
<PCLine_> He must be stalking you or He is not very smart to be stalking me!
<PCLine_> and how do we know this Stalker is a HE?   Maybe its BigFoot and we can be famous!
<Unit193> Mmmmmm, not sure, maybe it is after all.
<Unit193> Also, waiting for Debconf14 to end for two reasons, one I'd like to read the summery of things of interest, and I need a DD or so. :P
<PCLine_> I need to learn the LogAnalyzer on my setup but I am unsure what else I can use it for.
<PCLine_> But going to Portland might have been fun!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-30
<belkinsa> MarkDude, are you a Ohioan, by any chance?
<MarkDude> Only in my heart
 * MarkDude is actually in NorCal
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.
<MarkDude> Ohio is full of all sorts of cool Linux folks. Many of whom are in this channel :)
 * belkinsa blushes
<Unit193> Also crazy ones, that are also in this channel, like me. :D
<MarkDude> what ya got going? /me does know more than just this Distro. #PenguinFamily :)
<MarkDude> +1 Unit193
<Unit193> MarkDude: Seems you need a more stable connection there. :P
<Unit193> Anyone else getting very slow results from us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<Unit193> ...Tempermental results, more like it.  Not a few minutes later it goes from 20KB/s to 1.5MB/s...
<Unit193> Looks like a bad server in the rotation?
<belkinsa> I think I got that when I checked for updates yesrday.
<Unit193> Yep, one of their servers is crap.
<Unit193> 91.189.91.15 is the crappy one.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-08-31
<PCLine_> Hello everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy, PCLine_.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Ubuntu Ohio via IRC | General Technical Support is **NOT** offered here.  Please consult #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio or #ubuntu+1 instead | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19 | NOW PLANNING: Ubuntu Global Jam Participation/Regionalization
<PCLine_> Evening everyone.
<skellat> Good evening
<skellat> PCLine_, may I ask which county of Ohio you are located in?
<PCLine_> Preble County
<PCLine_> (which is the PC in my Nick).
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-08-29
<Unit193> Hi.
<Unit193> So.  Tired.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-08-29
<yano> https://ohiolinux.org/
<jenni> [ Ohio LinuxFest 2016 - Free and Open Software Conference and Expo ] - https://ohiolinux.org
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-08-30
<yano> http://bugbounty.fail/
<jenni> [ bugbounty.fail - The funniest bug bounty reports. ] - http://bugbounty.fail
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-08-31
<yano> https://ohiolinux.org/
<jenni> [ Ohio LinuxFest 2016 - Free and Open Software Conference and Expo ] - https://ohiolinux.org
<Unit193> Yeeeeees, yano?
<yano> yes?
<cyberanger> Woop Woop
<Unit193> Still not really any schedule.
<yano> Unit193: hey, so https://ohiolinux.org/registration/ implies that the event is strictly $75 just to attend
<jenni> [ Registration - Ohio LinuxFest 2016 ] - https://bit.ly/2bS8YNB
<yano> might want to fix that
<yano> because i've sent the link to a few people and they were saying they aren't paying $75 just to attend
<ksumlpfan> HI!!
<dzho> hi!
<jose> ohai
<jose> Unit193: ping ping ping ping
<yano> howdy
<yano> welcome
<jose> o/
<Unit193> yano: I think you think I'm more involved with the management of that than I am.
<Unit193> jose: Howdy.
<yano> Unit193: probably
<yano> lol
<yano> Unit193: would it be weird if i were to make the suggestion in their irc channel?
<Unit193> yano: How?  "While enthusiast registration is free, we appreciate your generosity as your help can ensure our continued success."
<yano> huh
<yano> Unit193: go here though, https://ohiolinux.org/registration/
<jenni> [ Registration - Ohio LinuxFest 2016 ] - https://bit.ly/2bS8YNB
<yano> where do you see that you can register without an addon?
<yano> unless registration has been closed
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-09-01
<thafreak> dzho: appologies...that was I that logged in as ksumlpfan and ignored you
<thafreak> I was demonstrating IRC to my students
<Unit193> Hah, cool  How'd it go?
<thafreak> I think it went well...most had never even heard of IRC...or slack for that matter
<Unit193> That's OK if they ignore slack. :P
<thafreak> I'm hoping they'll be more talkative on irc
<Unit193> You create a channel for 'em?  Or is there already one?
<thafreak> Nah, I'm going to set up a private IRC server for them to have at it
<thafreak> I think in a previous class we made on here on freenode though
<Unit193> Oooh, nice.  I'd go with chary 3.5 and atheme. :P
<thafreak> chary huh? I don't think i used that one before
<Unit193> charybdis.
<Unit193> Freenode uses -seven which is based on it.
<thafreak> cool, there's an alpine package for it...should make a nice small docker image to run it in then
<thafreak> thanks for the tip Unit193 
<Unit193> thafreak: Need to poke at a live one?
<thafreak> not yet...I'll ping you though if I have questions
<Unit193> Coolio.  I'm not the most advanced on it, but I do run one.  Glad to be of help.
<thafreak> thanks...
<thafreak> Got to get back to my wife before I get attitude for ignoring her :/
<thafreak> Later
<Unit193> Later.  I don't have that problem myself, no wife. :D
<dzho> thafreak: haha, no worries!
<thafreak> dzho: In class I was like lets see if anyone replies...I figured one of the regulars here would
<thafreak> Then you do
<thafreak> I told them, Oh I didn't expect that, lets mess with him and part right away :)
<dzho> haha
<dzho> thafreak: admit it, you panicked and ran
<thafreak> lol...
<thafreak> I saw an email in our department, your CS chair is a graduate from Kent?
<thafreak> I also saw there was a post-doc position there...
<thafreak> at your $employer
<dzho> I still have $job1 and $jobs2
<dzho> er, $job2
<dzho> and as best I can tell the CS chair in each place did their studies in India
<thafreak> Huh, well maybe they just did the phd at kent...which is very typical
<dzho> thafreak: you got to pm me a name or something
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-09-03
<PCLine__> Good evening everyone.
<cyberanger> Good evening PCLine__ 
<PCLine__> Hey cyberanger
<PCLine__> I am a happy Ubuntu User today.  All my systems back up and running finally
<PCLine__> Hows things with you?
<cyberanger> Messing with Debian Sid, iptables, tor and parcimore (amoungst other things)
<cyberanger> So a good day
<PCLine__> I know what iptables are ... not sure about the other things.
<cyberanger> https://torproject.org for tor
<jenni> [ Tor Project: Anonymity Online ] - https://torproject.org
<cyberanger> parcimore I don't have a site for, kind of a gpg frontend for key management
<cyberanger> It'd help if I didn't typo it so badly, I meant parcimonie
<cyberanger> I still can't find the original, but I am now trying this reimplementation in bash https://github.com/EtiennePerot/parcimonie.sh
<jenni> [ GitHub - EtiennePerot/parcimonie.sh: Refresh your GnuPG keyring without disclosing your whole contact list to the world ] - https://bit.ly/2c02Xyq
<PCLine__> Will check them out.
<PCLine__> Dont think I will been them type of programs today - like to learn what I can do.
<PCLine__> has anyone used   do-release-upgrade   yet?
<Unit193> In my life?  Yeeeep.
<PCLine__> I think this will be my first major update on my setups!
<Unit193> Ah, I can usually decently force apt/dpkg to do what I want, so even if it goes bad I can recover.  Usually easier for me to upgrade than re-install.
<PCLine__> I am running in a virtual pc so I just backup the 1 file and if anything goes bad jsut restore it and try again.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-08-28
<yano> Unit193: where is the 2017 schedule for OLF? https://ohiolinux.org/schedule/
<jenni> [ Schedule - Ohio LinuxFest ] - https://bit.ly/2xgcvgK
<yano> looks like, that as of 2016 Estimates, that Columbus has moved to the #14 largest cities in the US, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_cities_by_population
<jenni> [ List of United States cities by population - Wikipedia ] - https://bit.ly/2wcyuXv
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-08-30
<yano> http://sqlkoans.com/
<jenni> [ SQL Koans ] - http://sqlkoans.com
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-08-31
<yano> https://www.usnews.com/news/best-states/rankings/opportunity/affordability
<jenni> [ Best States for Affordability | US News Best States ] - https://bit.ly/2wl98Xi
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-09-01
<Unit193> Browns actually won. 0_o
<drkokandy> the bears are terrible
<drkokandy> i'm from Chicago
<drkokandy> originally
<Unit193> Yeah but the Browns couldn't win at all last year, so that's a plus.
<Unit193> yano: Why is lakeshore colored oddly?
<yano> Unit193: hm?
<yano> oooh
<yano> because it makes the word "Lake" blue, i need to fix the code that does that heh
